# Snow Day



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, I've never called in before because of weather but we have well over 14" inches of snow and 4' drifts and it's only been snowing for about 3 or 4 hours and it's supposed to continue until early evening, in my job I drive and work outside all day so it's really not safe today in my opnion. As the sun comes out I'll snap some pictures. It's impressive.

Happy work day for everyone else









Bill.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, bad weather here, too......75 degrees but *windy*.









Enjoy your day off.

Mark


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Yeah, bad weather here, too......75 degrees but *windy*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you can keep the snow there I don't want the snow on the east coast and don't need the wind 
but I like the 75 degrees

willie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I was jealous to a point but 14" is a lot of snow. I won't even give you the AZ weather report.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And you really think we want to see pics of snow







At least make sure its a Hallmark type picture









John


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll brave the daggers.

Today in Vero Beach (that's where I work) it is 80 degrees with a brilliant blue sky. The wind is out of the east at less than 10mph and the Atlantic Ocean has a very small chop.

Tough working conditions, eh?









Dan


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Well the power was out for about the last hour and the internet for almost 2 hours, what was I to do, no Outbackers.com life was boring and starting to get cold, then the power came back on. Really makes me think about what we would do if the power was out for longer. There is no way I'll attempt to drive unless it's absolutely life threatening or I run out of beer









Seriously though, we have a gen in the garage but it's in the front with lots of stuff blocking it and no easy way to get it outside, cars blocking the doors and no power for the garage door opener, yes I could manually lift the doors but only have about 4 hours of gas. What was I thinking







This little power outage has really prompted me to have a better plan for the future. Still no pictures for those of you wondering what snow looks like because I can't see across the street yet.

Stay warm.

Bill.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Snow day


You mean like this? http://pi.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/snow.html

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Blizzard Warning Issued for Colorado

Dude!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Snow day
> 
> 
> You mean like this? http://pi.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/snow.html
> ...


LMAO!!!

Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Blizzard Warning Issued for Colorado
> 
> Dude!


Yup that's the one, some drifts up wards of 5' and then bare spots on the lawn. It's a nice day to be inside here.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

LET IT SNOW, LET IT SNOW, LET IT SNOW









Chasing Elk in 2 weeks, snow is good good good!
Got the two sets of tire chains built last week. Bring it on!









Hang in there Colorado Springs, get ready Kansas and Oklahoma!!

Be safe
Tony


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that white stuff Bill
But you can keep it out there we don't want any








Just kidding 
I wish it would sn** on Christmas Eve and that's it

Don


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I mowed the lawn yesterday.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Scrib said:


> I mowed the lawn yesterday.


You want to run over and do mine?????

I think it might be the last cut of the year.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Funny. Just the other day I was tripping over my ski boots, and thinking how good a day on the slopes was sounding.

BRING IT ON!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

You all talking about bring on the snow I like to ski but I like camping better. So I vote for a very short winter

willie


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Last Sunday (10/23) I had to hang iron on my TV to negotiate







the 18 inches of fresh snow







while hunting. First time we have had snow on opening morning in about ten years. The TT serving as the hunt'in camp had 12 inches on top of it. So I hauled it home and will take it up again in a couple of weeks.

Tomorrow it's supposed to be seventy degrees














here. So what's a guy to do.
















So the saying goes: In Montana if you don't like the weather, wait ten minutes and it will change.










Tripp


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

TrippHammer said:


> So the saying goes: In Montana if you don't like the weather, wait ten minutes and it will change.


We used to live in Michigan. My dad always said that Michigan weather was 9 month of winter and 4 months of difficult sledding.

Just ONE more reason I now live in Florida!

Dan


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I mowed the lawn yesterday.


You want to run over and do mine?????

I think it might be the last cut of the year.

Gary
[/quote]
Actually, I was in Hartford for the marathon a few weeks ago (no I didn't run it!)...


----------

